
We solved invoicing at our startup. We built our own web app for that - kulesh
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/how-we-solved-time-tracking-and-invoicing-at-karma-we-built-our-own-slack-bot-for-that-d758419c50
======
bobblywobbles
Thanks for the interesting product you have here, I'm sure it took awhile to
build. May I ask, is this for business use or for consultants to report hours?

~~~
kulesh
I think it's for the teams on Slack, those could be consultants and the
business teams as well.

